# Costs of becoming a taxi driver



## Easeler (7 May 2018)

I am already taxeing  my kids around at weekends I was thinking I might try get a licence. The reason for this is I live in a small town in Galway and some nights it' impossible get a taxi home. But I am sure like running any small business in this country  the costs and regulations will be crippling. I know the town could do with a good taxi service  I allso know a lot of the nights I will be sitting there with nothing to do.  This would be part-ime for me and would it be worth the hassle.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 May 2018)

Insurance costs, taxi plate, taxi license, NCT to be done every year even if you drive it off the forecourt new... you'll be forever on call like the undertaker (but not making as much).

I can't think of any positives...


----------



## Easeler (7 May 2018)

Thanks paddy it' a big problem in rural areas is the shortage of taxis and trying to get home would turn you off going out and turn a lad in to a monk


----------



## peemac (7 May 2018)

You'd probably be best looking for a local area hackney licence. 
https://www.nationaltransport.ie/taxi-and-bus-licensing/taxi/

Only issue is insurance may be too high to make it worthwhile 

But other costs are not particularly high and regulations are fairly straightforward.


----------



## Easeler (7 May 2018)

Hackney licence might be worth looking in to


----------



## vandriver (7 May 2018)

As someone with expertise in the area,new taxi driver insurance is near €7,000.
The next hurdle is a car.
You can either rent a ready licensed car €160 upwards or buy a wheelchair enabled van type car,and avail of WAV18 .
If WAV18 is still open,they will issue you with a new taxi car licence and give you a grant towards the cost.
The first hurdle,though is to pass the industy knowledge and area knowledge modules of the SPSV test.
Regards:hackney licenses,the hurdles look quite challenging and time consuming for a part time job.


----------



## peemac (7 May 2018)

Local Hackney seems quite easy to get - only barrier is insurance. So if you can get a good rate fro that, you'll be good to go

https://www.nationaltransport.ie/wp...r_obtaining_a_local_area_hackney_licence1.pdf


----------



## vandriver (7 May 2018)

There must be some reason it's not done.......'
*Only 14 local area hackney licences remain active*

More than two years after local area hackney licences were introduced to help tackle rural isolation, just 14 such licences remain active in the State.

The licence was seen as a way of facilitating a low-cost entry to the hackney market in rural areas that would otherwise be unlikely to have such services.

However, there are active licences in only nine counties, with just one active licence in the State’s largest county, Co Cork.


----------



## peemac (7 May 2018)

Probably insurance cost as such licence would be more suited a part-time situation like the op, but insurance companies probably don't differentiate. 

So a 6k insurance quote renders it unviable


----------



## vandriver (7 May 2018)

The nta are pushing taxi driving as a part time occupation in their adverts,but having gone through the process and now clearly understanding the costs involved,it's  really not a goer.If you could do 20 hours a week,your costs per hour would be near €20 and if you're working non peak hours,you are probably netting €25!


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 May 2018)

vandriver said:


> The nta are pushing taxi driving as a part time occupation in their adverts,but having gone through the process and now clearly understanding the costs involved,it's  really not a goer.If you could do 20 hours a week,your costs per hour would be near €20 and if you're working non peak hours,you are probably netting €25!



Does renting from another owner work out cheaper in rural areas or make the whole process more profitable?


----------



## vandriver (8 May 2018)

I suspect that whatever you might save on costs would be matched by lower takings.
I am referring to costs in Dublin,but I can't imagine the insurance premium is much different .


----------

